# Plant from tank with ich



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I put my bronze wedntii in my QT tank while was cycling it and to help with ongoing heath. I have the tank to QT incoming fish, specifially I am attempting to get decent cardinal fish. Good luck with that BTW. 

Of course the cardinals I brought in from Petsmart got ich, bad enough that they died before I could cure them. 

This tank does not have a light fixture and I want to put the plant back into my main tank so it can get some light. The Q I have is if it is safe to do so, or will it infect my established tank?


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

If you keep the Q tank with the plant at tropical temperatures for two weeks, any ich should die from lack of a host. I wouldn't move the plant before that, even if you have to borrow a desk lamp for that time.


----------

